# South Carolina-Owner deployed and now his dog will die



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Please, please, someone adopt or rescue this dog!! His owner was deployed and now he will die!!

This sweet, gentle giant was surrendered by his owner, who was recently deployed. His owner is fighting for our country, so let's fight for this boy's safety!

www.heartofthemidlands.org/sponsor


Petango.com

https://www.facebook.com/#!/HEARToftheMidlands

Petango.com – Meet FINAL DATE 07/19/12, a 1 year Shepherd / Mix available for adoption in COLUMBIA, 
Petango.com Online Pet Adoption & More. Welcome a homeless pet into your home!
Adopt FINAL DATE 07/19/12, a lovely 1 year Dog


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That's really sad. I don't understand why single people in the military think it's ok to adopt pets when they don't have a plan for when they deploy.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, many in the military plan for who will care for their kids if they are deployed but not their pets.

I hope they get the home they deserve.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> That's really sad. I don't understand why single people in the military think it's ok to adopt pets when they don't have a plan for when they deploy.


All of my dogs/cats have places to go even if it separated. They would only be separated if my parents and brother were dead.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I live in a heavily military populated city so I see this all the time unfortunately.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for him!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Karen for trying to help this poor pup. Hope he can find a good and loving home.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Might the dog go to a Rescue?
He shouldn't die for this reason!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> I live in a heavily military populated city so I see this all the time unfortunately.


I see it very often too. I live close to the largest Base on the East Coast.
So many dogs are being turned in to the Local Shelter which is a High Kill Shelter. There are a lot of programs and organizations available to help Military and their families, unfortunately a lot of the Military and families don't seem to be aware of many of them. 

The community is coming together to try and help the Military who have animals when they are deployed such as providing Foster Homes. Foster homes are desperately needed. 

Here is one organization that helps and info about fostering-

https://www.netpets.org/militarypet/foster.php


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Good post above.
I wouldn't want any of these dogs to go to a KILL shelter!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

*Please*

If anyone knows of a rescue or a person that might be able to save this beautiful dog, please send to them!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I clicked on the Facebook link and it says that a rescue is taking this cutie. Thank you to all that helped him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Thank you for letting us know-I looked yesterday, too, but didn't see that!!



Here is the post on Facebook!!


https://www.facebook.com/HEARToftheMidlands

HEART: Help Every Animal Reach Tomorrow All, thank you for your interest in this sweet boy. We are happy to report that a rescue has committed to him and we will be picking him up first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank the Lord a rescue has him. Hope a new family can be found quickly..he deserves a "forever family.

Thank you Karen for letting us know. I live too far to help, but still feel good to hear stories where a family or rescue saved another one.


----------

